# Apply for job



## bezuipie (Jan 6, 2015)

hi everyone I am new to this forum ,I would to know how to get a decent job in the middle east that pays very well .I am qualified tradesman (Fitter& Turner and Plumber )I came across all this jobsites which help nothing .I have about 22years of experience Can someone help or set me up with the Right people:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Most of the people here who undertake the type of work you do are non-western. Sad to say, this generally means they will work for a small fraction (and, really, it is a SMALL fraction) of what you would work for. This is why you cannot see this kind of work being advertised on line because there is rarely a need to advertise at this level. They are normally brought in en masse by contractors.


----------

